# How would you describe your style of Trad?



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I'll start you off by being contradictory, something I am often.

I suppose my style of Trad is lightly aged preppy. I know I have to straighten up and fly right, but I'll do it my way. I'll wear the blazer, but it has self buttons and patch pockets - OCBD all the time, but only nicely wrinkled and after lunch, sleeves rolled up.

I will still wear shorts, usually madras. If they aren't madras, I'm wearing plain shorts and madras shirt.

Khakis are my main go-to, but I'm about to branch out into deep cuff territory. I may be 31 but my general appearance suggests I just graduated. Wanting to keep my prep styling as I age, which I suppose makes me a page out of the handbook, but there are worse fates.

(I'd trade an OCBD to read Trip's description, hope he chimes in).


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

I was actually planning to start a tread of this sort in the next few days! 

I am definitely more a yeoman-trad. Less fancy and GTH stuff. More plain and hard-wearing stuff. Sort of a trad that goes without as much WASP and preppiness as possible. A firm, middle class sort of trad, focused more on value than anything else.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Reductive. I fill my wardrobe with constants, and I try to refine an equation that always comes to the same result (in a sense).

I just recently articulated to myself the result I've been working toward since discovering the forum. I realized that I'm searching for the Golden Mean of formality within the Trad aesthetic. 

Different constants have failed. Worsted trousers were too formal. My pocket square might be out. Longwings and argyles are looking iffy.

This is the current equation with which I'm experimenting (some parts only intellectually at this point):

sack sport coat + unpressed OCBD + long tie in a four-in-hand + surcingle belt + watch on a grosgrain + unpressed khakis + old fashioned, cream colored athletic socks or no socks at all + pennies or bucks = a perfectly dressed Coleman

If I lived in a bubble (free from activities that require different attire) I'd follow the equation every day (if ever perfected to my satisfaction).


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Coleman said:


> cream colored athletic socks or no socks at all


Now that's a principle I like - it's an element of the real college Ivy look (at least in a lot of old photos) that most of us ignore. Couldn't do it myself, but I love the GTH attitude of cream wigwams all the time.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Happy to oblige P&G. 

Neapolitan Trad.

That's as succinctly as I can put it. I like all clothes in general and find something appealing in almost any style, but the two that suit my lifestyle and fill my closet are almost exclusively Italian & American. I have about as much Brunello Cuccinelli and Luigi Borrelli as I do Brooks Brothers and J.Press. Both styles have a sort of rumpled elegance, both use color playfully and subtly. I like the fabrics and color combinations of trad. I like the indelicate nature of the materials. I also like the cut of Italian clothing. I like the tapered pants, high arm-holes, tapered sleeves, etc. I like clothing that is soft and unstructured. For whatever reason, I like the way these two different styles look when combined and I'm not the only one. Ralph Lauren has been cutting American clothing with Italian silhouettes for decades and one of my personal favorites, Sid Mashburn is about as close as you can find to my personal style made manifest. 

Hopefully this is clear. Perhaps it's not.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Careless academic trad - comfortable, rumpled, askew.

It has been so since I stopped wearing school uniforms (8th grade, and even then I managed to sprezz up my clothes, usually to the merciless disapproval of various nuns) and started wearing khakis and sportcoats (which I love because of all the pockets to store pens, bits of paper, calculators and so on.)

DH


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Excellent responses all!

Trip, your OCBD is in the mail. 

Coleman, your description is me to a T, except that I view myself more as a (reluctantly) aging preppy. I love the rumpled aesthetic. "I'm wearing nice clothes, but I really don't care about them too much" is a good look to cultivate.

I think I'll put in another Land's End order at the end of the week. Deep cuffs ho!


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Red Green in a sweater.


----------



## PeterSawatzky (Feb 20, 2009)

Stealth trad. Pretty anti-GTH. Being Canadian, nobody I know "gets" Nantucket reds, or ribbon belts, or any of the other quirky preppy stuff. Here, it just looks weird. So I keep it simple. Just wearing khakis instead of jeans makes enough waves.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Until I found this "Trad" forum, I thought of "Ivy League" as the doctrinal center of my dress as a professor - pressed slacks, shined shoes, button-down shirt and tie, covered usually by a lab coat or v-neck sweater. Lectures or committee presentations within the institution called for a sport coat or blazer. Any representation of the university to the larger world, or representation of myself as a consultant, was done in a suit. Nothing was every disarrayed, rumpled or wrinkled. Clean, pressed and sharp was, and still is, my style. The most non-Trad element in my regular dress is an affection for turtlenecks and banded collar shirts. Part of my style is practical - an athletic build does not, in my opinion, fit well under shoulder pads. Another part is personal - I am in all things conservative. My recreations - karate, mountaineering, competitive shooting, skiing, etc., call for specialized dress. In retirement, I still dress "up" a bit more than most others, depending on the location and event. For a trip to a mall (AE and BB) and museum in Denver tomorrow, I'll wear tassel loafers, cuffed, flat front, gray wool slacks, a black turtleneck and a herringbone tweed jacket. One of the pleasures of this forum has been to find that my views, of manners as well as dress, are similar to those of others.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Great question, and one which I presume will again prove that there are many variations on the theme.

The structure of my wardrobe is, as many here, rumpled academic trad. Like other academics I have several eccentric elements which provide individuality. Minor chords in my closet include good Southern boy, outdoor enthusiast, and even a bit of Brit.

Everyday winter attire follows a basic pattern of boots, Wigwam or Smartwool socks, khakis (occasionally jeans), OCBD, and the odd tweed or moleskin jacket. Add one of two leather belts that still fit, a Timex, and a handmade leather shoulder bag as accessories. Thusly clad, I am prepared to rope a calf, wade a swamp, or lecture a gaggle of undergrads about one of Frost's persona poems (what I did today instead of the calf).

For meetings with any of the several Indian chiefs on campus, I may add a tie, better boots, possibly a vest and still accomplish any of the above tasks.

Call it earthy, elemental, rough, rumpled, lived in, sometimes slept in, but always practical and well-made.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Not really Trad at all, I'm afraid, but since I haven't bought a suit or sportcoat in more than 10 years, I can hardly pretend to the Fashion side of the fora: but I do enjoy them both. I like the ivy league type stuff I grew up with, and favor ocbds, flat-fronted slacks, bow ties (when I wear a tie), Aldens and penny loafers, khakis and crew neck shetlands. But I prefer darted double-vented coats with a little shape, find hard-soled tasseled loafers fussy-looking and uncomfortable, and consider 3 rolled to two to be two button coats with an ornament, so I'm not too tradly. Maybe the effect of my years as an acadmician in an English department in the Northeast, people always coming back from sabbatical years in England (where they did "research") with new duds. Or maybe it was Connery as Bond: master dresser in those days


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I was always curious where you "stood", Rambler.

3/2 as an ornament= 70% of why I like them.

More in depth discussions of my personal style should be expected at a later date/earlier time.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Trip English said:


> Happy to oblige P&G.
> 
> Neapolitan Trad.
> 
> ...


Crystal...I think I'm there with you Trip...perhaps with a bit more of an urban/working class (as opposed to urban/hip hop) twist. Work boots and raw stiff denim to accompany my tweeds, or shell longwings with my darted jackets. In the colder temps I love the texture of OCBD with jeans and shell, or boots.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Love it! As a stll new poster, I sometimes get the impression of severe rules and orthodoxies, but when my favorite posters speak up, it's often to suggest their heresies, and that they don't really give a damn, or are still seekers.

Needless to say, back in the 50s (which go at least thru '65) when this look held sway, there was lots of room for individual expression, too.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

And while on the subject (due on the tee at 9am), let me say that while I don't much wear the 3/2 sack coat (just one left in my closet) I love to see it on others! :icon_smile:


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Just another stealthy Collared Shirt Apologist here as we approach the season of men's hairy feet on display, the daily caveman wear (t-shirts, flops) in the advertising/media/creative gobbledygook office.


I'm aiming for an Emily Post "don't overdo it" appropriateness to every occasion
Which is really difficult these days. 
I'm finding that, particularly in summer months, today's business suit is a collared shirt (any) and a full length pant (any whatsoever)

Emily in the original edition of her book classified the "business sack suit" as unobtrusive and plain. I do understand the (rather tradly) principle behind this; a gentlemen doesn't wish to draw attention to his clothes. So I feel a conflict these days that reflects an internal fracture in tradliness.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=492392&postcount=22

I'd say my style still conforms to this post from three years ago. I still work in a business casual work atmosphere world like it or not, but I have the flexibility to wear a suit or not when I want to... The TNSIL look best describes me with the random pleated trousers here and there...

Otherwise the mainstays remain, this isn't a hard way of dressing, for me and many it isn't something you have to TRY to do or work to obtain, it just comes naturally...

To many here lately it seems like the flavor of the month look that they have to accomplish, worrying about whether or not a certain kind of button-down cloth shirt follows a certain dress code or order... or worrying about the perfect collar roll or slim-fit.... That isn't the point.

For the true trad, I wouldn't say at all it is "Aged Preppy", it is just what the naturally American way of dressing along the Atlantic coast has produced over the past 100 years...

Staples & basics; in good taste, classic and conservative.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Dhaller said:


> Careless academic trad - comfortable, rumpled, askew.


Snap! Plus a healthy dose of mad Irish landowner! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

I'd call my style "under armour trad". I like to wear collars, but wear under armour mesh polos whenever possible. j/k


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Got Shell? said:


> I'd call my style *"under armour trad*". I like to wear collars, but wear *under armour mesh polos* whenever possible. j/k


As Mowgli said to Baloo, "I don't even know what you're talking about":icon_smile:


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

PeterSawatzky said:


> Being Canadian, nobody I know "gets" Nantucket reds...here, it just looks weird.


Just between you and me, it looks weird in Nantucket too.​


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Ecumenically rumpled


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

While many adjectives might be reasonably applied to describe my style of Trad, I prefer to keep it simple and just say...perfect! Though perhaps, LOL, Peak and Pines characterization of Trad in a thread on the Interchange as "dressed like 50's reenactors" is a more accurate description(?).


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

Flexible Trad.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

EastVillageTrad said:


> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=492392&postcount=22
> 
> For the true trad, I wouldn't say at all it is "Aged Preppy", it is just what the naturally American way of dressing along the Atlantic coast has produced over the past 100 years...


Appreciate your contributions all. This bit - the aged preppy. I don't consider Trad to be this at its core, I was only speaking of my particular style there. As I look youthful, and hope to for many years, I'm quite sure I will look a vision of the OPH circa 79 until well into retirement.

Yesterday I mowed the lawn in an OCBD and khaki shorts. My wife just rolls her eyes.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Work week -- Classic Midwest Trad (navy or charcoal suits, pinpoint OCBDs, Repp stripe or muted foulard ties, plain-toe bluchers, Alden and AE tassel loafers).

Weekend/casual -- Preppy, perhaps even Southern Trad / "Fratty" (OCBDs, tattersall BDs, polos, khakis, khaki shorts, Alden LHS, Weejuns, New Balance 993s, Blundstone boots, Barbour coats, Patagonia fleece, baseball hat).

I agree with the EastvillageTrad that this isn't a look that requires a lot of thought, and, if anything, overanalyzing it will lead to a look that is too contrived.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Rebel Without A Clue. While I fully embrace 3r2, OCBDs and nothing but Alden all time time, I like my trousers plain front sans cuffs, and as you know if you've been playing along all these years any tie that comes home with Brooksfan must be 4" (no wider but everything narrower languishes unworn). Oh, I almost forgot the thing about phasing out khaki in favor of navy casual trousers-twills, poplins, cords, all navy all the time. So I guess some would say I'm a disgrace to AAAT but I know what I like and what looks good on me so I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

It is at least a little ironic for a member of a clothing forum to accuse another of overthinking clothing, at _least_ a little.

As I've said before, it is very convenient for folks raised in such attire and/or with full wardrobes to accuse those new to the style and who are still building their wardrobes of overthinking it.

But I'll admit that I do overthink it (so despise me if you must). This is just the nature of my mind. I overthink most things with which I am associated (everything I care about at least). It's not something I can just turn off.

Also, at least in my part o' the world, I really don't believe my attire is seen as contrived. Despite my rigidity to silly rules (that I only care if I break, mind you), no one here even recognizes any of the cues. They just see me as "dressed up," and I, in fact, like it that way. It means something to me, and I don't have to or want to share it with people (aside from you all). I have never once received a comment on my dressing Ivy, or Trad, or even Preppy. People here just don't pick up on that.


----------



## yossarian (Apr 17, 2007)

Whether it is trad or preppy, I don't know. There are a few "rules" I follow.

I always wear a collared shirt in public and I generally wear shoes in public, often penny loafers, sometimes bucs or saddle shoes.

I like khaki pants and wide wale cords for fall and winter and a little more color and GTH in spring and summer -- Nantucket Red, patch madras, plaid and seersucker shorts. For casual events, I will often wear khaki pants, but have no problem with Nantucket Reds and seersuckers. In the fall and winter, I am a big fan of flannel. As I have said before, plaid is my favorite color.

During the work week, I usually wear a navy or gray sack suit from M-Th and dress down on Fridays, which is tweed in the fall and winter and a blue blazer and slacks or polo shirts/OCBDs and casual pants on Fridays.

It is not trad, but I have no problem with pleated khaki pants or cords.

I never ever wear jeans. And I hate black clothing (except for tuxedos and longwings).


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Honestly, I don't have the foggiest idea of what version of "trad" I am, so I'll leave it up to everyone else to tell me. What version of trad - seeing my pics in the WAYW thread - would you say that I am? This is a serious question, I'm interested in hearing what adjectives everyone would describe my particular version of trad.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

You do it all within the Tradoshere, Cards. You are the Chameleon Trad :icon_smile_big:.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Festival casual Trad with the gang :icon_smile_wink: me in Donegal tweed cap & shades


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

I am not sure of my style of Trad, but discovering this forum and others has given my an appreciation of the Ivy league look. I grew up dressing "preppy" (OCBDS, khakis, loafers, etc.) and have always maintained those items as a core part of my casual wardrobe.

I have come to appreciate a natural shouldered suit. I have several sacks and non-sacks in my rotation, but my first criteria in picking out a suit or jacket is whether it has natural shoulders or not. If no, then I pass. I prefer undarted, but not a dealer killer. 

I have also come to appreciate the soft collar shirts from Mercer and BB of old (I was not a customer back in the day but have purchased older shirts). I mostly wear forward point shirts with some button down, tab, and a few spread collar thrown in. Ties are mostly foulard, neats, and repp. 

On weekends, I wear a bit more color than during the week.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Cards: how about "unimpeachably trad?"


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Coleman: for all the tortured sartorial introspection and overthinking you sometimes confess to here, it does _not _show in the turnout: always a nice, light touch. Sorry about, is it Utah? but at least you've got us.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Festival casual Trad with the gang :icon_smile_wink: me in Donegal tweed cap & shades


-Doc Marten trad


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

Crisp OCBD, chino's with a mix of some flashy cords (green and burgundy), and if I am wearing a coat, it has to be a navy blazer.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Coleman said:


> You do it all within the Tradoshere, Cards. You are the Chameleon Trad :icon_smile_big:.


I like it, Cameleon Trad: preppy on the weekend, business (TNSIL suit) and New England trad (shetland, tweeds) during the colder months, Southern trad (lots of linen, seersucker, spectators) in the summer months with a touch of GTH, all imbued with thrifty trad since almost everything I own comes from thrifts or eBay.



The Rambler said:


> Cards: how about "unimpeachably trad?"


If only that were so...


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Coleman, you must be an overanalyzing Virgo -- like me!

In the past couple years since I've been dressing "trad", only twice do I recall anyone characterizing me as "preppy", and only once as "ivy league". But I've been called "all dressed up" scads of times.

Aside from the boring conflicted nature of my dressed-up-ness, on a more positive note I will add that I've focused more on more on getting the basics as right as they can be (for me), which usually comes down to fit. 

Nowadays I want the pant length just so, if I can manage it. And I've learned to have two or three varieties (in brand and/or model) of each clothing item -- precisely for the sake of fit and coherence. Thus on my team I have three models of khakis (different levels of bagginess and taper), two models of OCBD (traditional or slim), and a couple models of jeans (rise, slimness) all for the sake of bringing things together just so. This I continue to enjoy learning.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Nerev: C. M. Burns, would that be Montgomery Burns?


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Coleman, I assume that you are referring to my post. I would not despise you (or anyone) for overthinking your attire. And I agree that we all overthink clothes to a certain degree, or we wouldn't be here on this forum (so I guess there was some irony in my post). 

I guess my point was that a look or style that is the product of a lot of thought and deliberation can look contrived. I don't set out to say "I'm going to dress really trad today" -- I just wear the clothes that I always have liked and been comfortable in. We all look best in clothes that naturally are appealing to us and that we have grown comfortable with, without regard to labels or trying to "look the part" (or keep up with the current trends). Without being overly philosophical, the trad wardrobe (and classic preppy wardrobe) is one that defies current trends and experimentation and stands the test of time, IMHO. In that sense, there is no need to overthink it.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

I wonder how long it will take Coleman to respond - he's probably out somewhere basking in the sun with his new Birdwell Beach Britches, slathered with manly cologne, and cutting an apple with his new knife - sounds like the good life :icon_smile_big: Ahh, to be enjoying the warn DRY air of the American West - boy, I miss it.


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> Nerev: C. M. Burns, would that be Montgomery Burns?


Yup, Charles Montgomery Burns. The Godfather and The Simpsons; all a man needs to know.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I'd throw in _The Treasure of the Sierra Madre._


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes, the warm dry air of the west: I love fishing in Wyoming, where you can throw a pair of soaked jeans over the railing, and it's bone-dry in an hour. And Coleman, we've all got our own private Utahs. My wife of 37 years, who looks like one of those illustrations in the _Preppy Handbook _no matter what she wears, is always asking me why I'm so dressed up.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> Coleman: for all the tortured sartorial introspection and overthinking you sometimes confess to here, it does _not _show in the turnout: always a nice, light touch. Sorry about, is it Utah? but at least you've got us.


Thanks, TR!

Utah's not so bad. It's not as weird as (or really in the ways) people think it is. But it is certainly weird (I still love it though).



Ron_A said:


> Coleman, I assume that you are referring to my post. I would not despise you (or anyone) for overthinking your attire. And I agree that we all overthink clothes to a certain degree, or we wouldn't be here on this forum (so I guess there was some irony in my post).
> 
> I guess my point was that a look or style that is the product of a lot of thought and deliberation can look contrived. I don't set out to say "I'm going to dress really trad today" -- I just wear the clothes that I always have liked and been comfortable in. We all look best in clothes that naturally are appealing to us and that we have grown comfortable with, without regard to labels or trying to "look the part" (or keep up with the current trends). Without being overly philosophical, the trad wardrobe (and classic preppy wardrobe) is one that defies current trends and experimentation and stands the test of time, IMHO. In that sense, there is no need to overthink it.


I was referring to your sentiment (and that of EVT's) but not attempting to directly respond to you. Every time this business about some forumites overthinking Trad and being too contrived (generally a claim made by pros against newbs) comes up, I try to defend the newbs. It's just something I feel I should do for some reason or another.

I tend to get a bit dramatic in doing so, however, so take what I say with a grain of salt (especially that "so despise me if you must" bit).

Thank you for responding though. I, in fact, agree with you on all that you've said in your response. You were not so heavy handed in your initial post as my response may have implied I felt you were. Like I said, my response was more to that sentiment (and to those who have raised it before but much more heavy handedly). Nothing'll turn newbs with sincere appreciation away more quickly than their being labeled poseurs for even trying (or even thinking of trying).



Cardinals5 said:


> I wonder how long it will take Coleman to respond - he's probably out somewhere basking in the sun with his new Birdwell Beach Britches, slathered with manly cologne, and cutting an apple with his new knife - sounds like the good life :icon_smile_big: Ahh, to be enjoying the warn DRY air of the American West - boy, I miss it.


I wish! It's only 46 degrees out there, and yesterday's snow is not all melted.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Coleman said:


> I wish! It's only 46 degrees out there, and yesterday's snow is not all melted.


I'll trade you some of our 90 degrees and humid for your 46 and dry :icon_smile_big: Actually, it looks like I'll be spending most of the summer up in central Washington, which I love for its hot, dry days and cool nights - probably a lot like Utah.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*Granny's secret recipe*

Just like granny always had some secret recipe that was mostly commonplace ingredients with one or two weird spices to zing it up, my style is hearty but lackluster chinos and OCBD with a splash of striped watchband or argyle socks or whatever. Mostly old stuff that's been on the shelf for a while, nothing too fancy.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

I stick to basics, simple stuff, but try to be mindful of patterns/colors..so I guess my style is "basically simple minded"


----------



## philidor (Nov 19, 2009)

Coleman said:


> Thanks, TR!
> 
> Utah's not so bad. It's not as weird as (or really in the ways) people think it is. But it is certainly weird (I still love it though).
> 
> ...


The style is classic enough where it's hard to "pose", most especially for an American who wants to represent the best of their country. Unfortunately foreigners think of tea-parties, NASCAR, trash television, massive low culture, fast food, etc when thinking about America, instead of its best aspects like museums, operas, places to Summer and send your children to school and camp, and of course the Ivy League and America's historical heritage.


----------



## M. Morgan (Dec 19, 2009)

*The Basic*

I am from a very fortunate family that has lived for generations in a very unfortunate part of the country. Where I'm from, wearing a collared shirt is often a GTH look. So although I no longer live where I grew up, and though I was exposed to the almost-but-not-quite-trad Southern prep look at boarding school and in college, I stick to what my dad calls "The Basic." This isn't a particular set of clothes or brands; it's just how it sounds. Simple prints, whether in suits, shirts, ties, or otherwise. First buy a blue blazer and some blue and white OCBDs, some striped ties and khakis, then a gray suit, etc. Though I own Reds, I _usually_, but not always, eschew this look -- the GTH colors, the bowties ... anything that would get me told "GTH" by someone back home. I stick to khakis, simple solids and stripes and plaids (you can't go wrong with blues and grays), and keep it American-looking, if more formal than most of those around me.

There was a time during high school when I really enjoyed wearing bright pastels, green pants, and all that jazz. It's a good look for some, but it really can be a bit much, especially if you're not from a state that seceded. Thus, back to The Basic look of Dad and my grandfathers -- quality without the flash. LE, Bean, Southwick suits, penny loafers. I am much more comfortable with this look.

Edit: I suppose The Basic as pointed out by my dad is rarely a trad cut -- not necessarily a 3/2 suit or flat-front pants. Indeed, though he's passed down to me a lot of such clothes, my dad doesn't necessarily stick with the trad staples himself these days -- he often wears shirts with pinpoint collars, wears two-button suits, and sometimes wears pleats. "The Basic" (now sounding super silly as I repeat it to myself) really consists of wearing classic colors, simple or conservative prints and cuts (though not necessarily tradly ones), and generally looking like an island of sharp dress in a sea of slovenly same.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm still developing what I do and don't take from a Trad aesthetic... but I've definitely developed a thing for Bills and OCBD's if nothing else. Flexibility is important to me, but so is respect and learning. 

That said, I cannot see any possible universe in which I would ever wear khakis and an OCBD to mow the lawn. Just isn't going to happen! Of course, I use a push-behind mower, not a motorized or ride-on model. 

Does anyone use the push-to-make-the-blades-spin lawnmower? Now THAT's Trad!


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide (Oct 25, 2009)

*Actually I do . . .*

. . . some areas, some of the time. I dont do the entire lawn, but I do it in the area near my English Mixed Border when it is in full bloom. Believe it or not, it is easy and quite fun, and it makes it look like a golf course. I mow that area about every three days.

And I am usually wearing madras shorts and a T-Shirt.



TheWGP said:


> I'm still developing what I do and don't take from a Trad aesthetic... but I've definitely developed a thing for Bills and OCBD's if nothing else. Flexibility is important to me, but so is respect and learning.
> 
> That said, I cannot see any possible universe in which I would ever wear khakis and an OCBD to mow the lawn. Just isn't going to happen! Of course, I use a push-behind mower, not a motorized or ride-on model.
> *
> Does anyone use the push-to-make-the-blades-spin lawnmower? Now THAT's Trad!*


----------



## R0ME0 (Feb 10, 2010)

Flexible. Back in '05 when I first discovered the trad style. I wanted to get the look right. 

Now, I simply don't care. What I do is develop my own style which is greatly influnced by the trad style whenever I'm not wearing a suit. But I do have a blue blazer and harris tweed sport coat in the sack style and I will continue to buy more sport coats in that style.

With suits I like the English style, side vents and such because I like to wear cuff links, spread collars, braces, lace ups, pocket squares, tie bars, and even bountanieres. 

I don't always wear repp ties with suits.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

DownByTheRiverSide said:


> . . . some areas, some of the time. I dont do the entire lawn, but I do it in the area near my English Mixed Border when it is in full bloom. Believe it or not it is easy and quite fun, and it makes it look like a golf course. I mow that area about every three days.
> 
> And I am usually wearing madras shorts and a T-Shirt.


Ha! I thought I was the only one.

Seriously though, I have an electric lawnmower. Not very trad, but quiet, dependable and non-polluting. I don't smell like gas when I come in, though I don't smell too good.


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide (Oct 25, 2009)

*After my accident . . .*

. . . and I couldnt walk for months, my friend would come over and mow the lawn for me with his electric mower. I was amazed at how quiet it was, and how nicely it mowed.

If I werent afraid I would mow the elec cord and 'electrify' myself, I think I would buy one, but I dont trust me !!

Now we have to stay one topic here ..... what are you wearing as you mow ??



Pink and Green said:


> Ha! I thought I was the only one.
> 
> Seriously though, I have an electric lawnmower. Not very trad, but quiet, dependable and non-polluting. I don't smell like gas when I come in, though I don't smell too good.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Got Shell? said:


> -Doc Marten trad


That's the one! :icon_smile:


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Coleman said:


> I was referring to your sentiment (and that of EVT's) but not attempting to directly respond to you. Every time this business about some forumites overthinking Trad and being too contrived (generally a claim made by pros against newbs) comes up, I try to defend the newbs. It's just something I feel I should do for some reason or another.


In my mind on this forum for the last 12-14 months there has been a giant wave of basic questions which can be easily answered by old threads and the search function... and it becomes semi-annoying...


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes, such questions can be annoying (the very reason I started that advice to newbies thread a while back). See, I play both sides from the middle (or the newbish end of the middle). 

Even so, they can be easily ignored, and those who are still new but have become knowledgeable will generally answer these simple questions rather quickly. They do not need to be met with responses of scorn; I believe I can reasonably assume we have all acted with stupidity when met with experiences that were new to us. A friendly suggestion that there is a search feature, and that it is most valuable should suffice.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Ivy League!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

EVT: as a newer member, I've learned that there's an old thread about just about everything, and a grumpy, pedantic () "we've covered this already" from a seasoned member. Fine, but the personalities are different, and, let's face it, there's a limited number of topics. Furthermore, there's a currency to all active web threads thats missing in old searches. May I suggest that you skip threads that don't interest you. And, that said, I always enjoy oyur posts!


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Aye aye Brownshoe - another of the old guard!

Coleman valid points, but no need to preach so heavily...

Believe it not, most of us dressed this way before the internet existed... I shudder to think...


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

I try to follow Youngster's outlook, I have Coleman's image of Trad in mind, but I probably end up looking more like Ron_A. With EastVillageTrad's glasses! _I.e._ what Brownshoe said!

We have such an extensive and complete set of Archives. I believe the Forum could be a lot more interesting for everyone if the new guys would research their questions in The Archives first, then ask about what they didn't or couldn't find. The Rambler is absolutely right about different personalities and the currency of an active web thread. But this Forum is also evolved enough to inform and enrich the new (and welcome) discussions with a huge body of reference.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

EastVillageTrad said:


> Coleman valid points, but no need to preach so heavily...


Agreed. Serious mode off. Fool mode activated.


----------



## heimskringla (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm not sure how I'd categorize my style of Trad. Rakishly rumpled academic trad maybe? I worked for the last several years as a student affairs administrator (before being made redundant) and was always considered "dressed up" by my colleagues even if I wore my OCBD untucked during an emergency call in the middle of the night. 

My daily habit consists of an OCBD or pinpoint (sadly the only pink shirt I could find... LE was out of 18/36 tall OCBD's in pink last year), cuffed khaki chino trousers, and a pair of brown pennyloafers. I'm addicted to argyle socks, so if I'm wearing socks, they're usually argyle. 

I've often been in situations where a tie would be impractical, so I'm not in the habit of wearing one on a daily basis. The same with blazers.

I suppose I'm very much practical in my approach with a few consistent GTH items (loud socks, mostly). 

I'm capable of doing the WASPy GTH look if I feel like it, I have my grandfather to thank for the inspiration, but I don't often do that now as much as I did in my teens.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Nerev said:


> if I am wearing a coat, it has to be a navy blazer.


I love this. One of the constants I considered (which is why I have so many navy blazers).



Joe Beamish said:


> Coleman, you must be an overanalyzing Virgo -- like me!


Nope, an overanalyzing Cancer  (which may be a contradiction to Astrologists, I don't know).


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

bd79cc said:


> I try to follow Youngster's outlook, I have Coleman's image of Trad in mind, but I probably end up looking more like Ron_A. With EastVillageTrad's glasses! _I.e._ what Brownshoe said!


If you follow my outlook, you are either a fool, or you have had as many pours Bourbon as usually have when I post.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

^LOL, Bourbon seems to make you very reasonable, Youngster.

The last time I staggered into the Trad Forum while tipsy I started buying up everything on the exchange like I was a sultan and had to pawn my cats.


----------



## jalyon (Dec 6, 2009)

*Italiatrad Fusion*



Trip English said:


> Happy to oblige P&G.
> 
> Neapolitan Trad.
> 
> That's as succinctly as I can put it. I like all clothes in general and find something appealing in almost any style, but the two that suit my lifestyle and fill my closet are almost exclusively Italian & American.


At the risk of coming off as a "trendy trad", I would hope to align myself closely with Trip's interpretation. As a slimmed down "fat kid", I invested a lot of time and work to develop a fit body. Call it vanity if you want, I want people to be able to recognize that. But I don't want to seem exhibitionistic or showy, as I place a high value on humility and modesty. Many aspects of Italian clothing strike this balance, and work especially well when combined with the practicality and sense of heritage offered by the traditional American style, which I also love.

Plus the sports world is in dire need of more tradly dressed basketball coaches!


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

When I first became conscious of "style" in the early '60s, I was about 11 or 12, and there were two prevailing schools of thought for teens in my little island on the Jersey Shore. You were either "jive" -- the then-current iteration of the greaser look -- or "conservative," our take on casual Ivy. Since we lived closer to Philadelphia than New York, the conservative look featured jackets from one of the Big Five schools -- Penn (my choice), LaSalle, Villanova, Temple and St. Joe, with cuffed slacks (often chinos or for dressier occasions, gray wool), solid-color, long-sleeve Ban-Lon shirts and oxford shoes or Weejuns (or high-top black Chucks).

A few years later, I went to a small liberal arts college in the Shenandoah Valley and discovered Izod-Lacoste polos, always untucked, still more chinos in a broad array of colors and Topsiders, along with OCBDs in various shades and stripes with blue blazers.

Those two influences still run strong in me. Southern Trad? A beach-town take on the Philadelphia Mainline? I can't say for sure. But it's comfortable, practical in my casual workplace, and it feels right.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Coleman said:


> ^LOL, Bourbon seems to make you very reasonable, Youngster.
> 
> The last time I staggered into the Trad Forum while tipsy, I started buying up everything on the exchange like I was a sultan and had to pawn my cats.


Funny. I was just thinking about the strange fact that I am so much more civilized on the internet than in real life. 
I know, what ya'll are thinking; if he is so awful here, he must be truly miserable to meet face-to-face.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Youngster said:


> I am definitely more a yeoman-trad. Less fancy and GTH stuff. More plain and hard-wearing stuff. Sort of a trad that goes without as much WASP and preppiness as possible. A firm, middle class sort of trad, focused more on value than anything else.


This is what I was referring to, Youngster. What are you, a mean drunk? No one here has time for that. Try AA.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

My apologies, Youngster. And to everyone else on the Trad Forum. My reply to you was excessive and overbearing. Certainly not in the spirit of this Forum! 

I do like your idea of yeoman Trad - simple, unadorned, value-oriented. That's how I try to dress, too.


----------



## dek40206 (Jan 7, 2010)

Used to be pretty GTH but when I look back it really seemed like preppy to the point of self-parody. I now want to present consistency, quality, and subtlety. I like to leave almost no impression at all on the average person and let my GTH be expressed by wearing virtually the same basic outfit for the next 30 years.


----------



## mfs (Mar 1, 2009)

Trad for me: Navy or Khaki color khakis, pleated, cuffed, 1.75 inches; OCBD shirt, blue or off white; bow tie; argyle socks; Navy blazer or other non structured (cord, twill) jacket; and, penny or tassel loafers: everyday.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

mfs said:


> Trad for me: Navy or Khaki color khakis, pleated, cuffed, 1.75 inches; OCBD shirt, blue or off white; bow tie; argyle socks; Navy blazer or other non structured (cord, twill) jacket; and, penny or tassel loafers: everyday.


Do you wear a bow tie _everyday_?
​


----------



## philidor (Nov 19, 2009)

Coleman said:


> I love this. One of the constants I considered (which is why I have so many navy blazers).
> 
> Nope, an overanalyzing Cancer  (which may be a contradiction to Astrologists, I don't know).


Like Theology (which is actually taught at school), Eugenics, and Alchemy one shouldn't take Astrology too seriously.

But I digress: I wouldn't put any real label on my clothing. I prefer brights at times for ultra-casual:

I know Marc Jacobs is far too epater-les-bourgeois to be considered "traditional". However I liked the cut and coloring, and how he resisted to urge to be trendy to create something understated, simple, yet managed to be very wild. I didn't tuck in the shirt, but I have my reasons. There is also a notable tennis tail. The shirt is even softer and feels better than a Lacoste. The dolphin logo is an excellent touch. They also make cashmere polos.

Or a sweater:

Worn with a pinpoint oxford, although there wasn't a need to button the upper button, especially on a tieless day.

Sometimes I like to wear scarves and hats.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

philidor said:


> one shouldn't take Astrology too seriously.


I don't, which is precisely why I don't know .


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

One shouldn't take MOST things too seriously.


----------



## mfs (Mar 1, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> Do you wear a bow tie _everyday_?
> ​


Yes, everyday. It is a signature too.:icon_smile:


----------



## philidor (Nov 19, 2009)

Coleman said:


> I don't, which is precisely why I don't know .


At least Astrology isn't as superstitious as stock forecasters and analyst


----------



## Caesars0331 (Jun 23, 2009)

philidor said:


> Like Theology (which is actually taught at school), Eugenics, and Alchemy one shouldn't take Astrology too seriously.


:aportnoy:


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

philidor said:


> Like Theology (which is actually taught at school), Eugenics, and Alchemy one shouldn't take Astrology too seriously.


:icon_scratch:

I did my masters in theology. :teacha:


----------



## chinotshirt (Mar 12, 2010)

well at 21 (22 on tuesday!) my tradliness is a bit of a story. In high school i was a little punk rock kid. This being the hay day of baggy pants i deliberately wore tight pants or dress pants just to rebel. I for some reason got into the early 60s mod style and for the rest of high school started dressing in that manner. Skinny suits, ben sherman shirts, fred perry polos, skinny ties. A much slimmer silhouette. Bt after a while i felt costume-ish and started dressing less formal but still always loved the slimmer silhouette. I spent some time in the past years working in fashion and tailoring. I adopted a more ivy league with a heavy lean towards preppy. But more of a vintage 60s kennedy family preppy then a 80s pastel or neon colored everything. A lot of nautical inspired things as well.
I wear a tie everyday and truly feel naked with out one.I like wool or silk ties in the winter and fall. Madras and cotton ties in the s/s. I love critter ties as well. Ocbd usually in pink or blue or uni stripe Blazers year round. Herringbone in the winter and chino in the summer. Always a slimmer cut but never skinny. Sweater i lean more towards cardigans then anything else. I prefer slim khakis and slim jeans, but in the fall and winter I love a good pair of heavy flannel pants. Shoe wise sperrys in the warm months and wingtips in the cold months. But i mix in a pair of monk straps. Always sockless except when its freezing i might throw on a bright color argyle.

There are certain things i feel a little aged for me but to be honest a lot of pictures you guys post are really bringing me around. I am happy to have found a home in trad style and a home here on the board.


----------



## allan (Sep 8, 2009)

My style is definitely toward the academic and anglophile. Try this look:

https://www.countryloversstore.com/acatalog/Bladen_Tweed_Jacket.html

No product endorsement intended, although I have two of these jackets and I'm wearing one today! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

Southern trad with some "fratty" aspects since I'm still a student. But I usually keep it toned down and elemental and try to stay away from the douchiness although I will attach croakies for my sunglasses occasionally. OCBD, chinos, a surcingle belt, my LLB bluchers or Sperrys, and my Hamilton Khaki watch make up my daily attire. I get more colorful in the Spring and Summer.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm a tad bit Trad-curious, so I would describe my style as vintage prep.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## TradMichael (Apr 13, 2006)

TheWGP said:


> I'm still developing what I do and don't take from a Trad aesthetic... but I've definitely developed a thing for Bills and OCBD's if nothing else. Flexibility is important to me, but so is respect and learning.
> 
> That said, I cannot see any possible universe in which I would ever wear khakis and an OCBD to mow the lawn. Just isn't going to happen! Of course, I use a push-behind mower, not a motorized or ride-on model.
> 
> Does anyone use the push-to-make-the-blades-spin lawnmower? Now THAT's Trad!


Right on ... and as someone noted, a reel mower will make your lawn look like a golf course. I have an old manual reel that's a workout and an electric (battery) push mower, but I look forward to upgrading to one of those new battery-powered reels by Sunlawn.

I do wear khakis and an OCBD for mowing the lawn and all yardwork, but it's not my best Bill's and BB. More like a frayed-at-the-cuffs worn-at-the-knees pair of old no-names and either a castaway dishevelled OCBD that I've saved for this purpose or some short sleeved equivalent. And an ancient oil-stained pair of sneakers that reside in the mudroom and whose broken laces have somehow become half petrified, thus turning them into some new form of casual loafer.



Cardinals5 said:


> Now that's a principle I like - it's an element of the real college Ivy look (at least in a lot of old photos) that most of us ignore. Couldn't do it myself, but I love the GTH attitude of cream wigwams all the time.


When I first came to AAAC looking for trad solidarity I was surprised to see the hatred that cream/white/light-colored socks got with pennies and loafers ... because for me there ain't no other way. I've since come to learn that trad is a pretty big tent. For me I'm only comfortable (whether casual or dress) if the look feels like it'd be at home during the age of JFK (or Ike really), so I guess that's mid-century or vintage trad. It happens whenever I happen to browse _Time/Life_ archives or catch an old film (like _A Touch of Mink_ last night) and I'll be like, "Hey now _that's_ the way to dress!"



eagle2250 said:


> While many adjectives might be reasonably applied to describe my style of Trad, I prefer to keep it simple and just say...perfect! Though perhaps, LOL, Peak and Pines characterization of Trad in a thread on the Interchange as "dressed like 50's reenactors" is a more accurate description(?).


Heh. Doesn't bother me because it just feels right, not like a costume. Although the way I see it everybody's wearing a costume ... it's just that most people happen to be wearing the same one. In my view, fashion/culture/manners/etiquette/everything took a sharp dip in the late 60s that it never recovered from (preppies and few other things excepted). I look around now and feel like everyone else is dressed and acting like 50's zombie film reenactors. In that view I might be dressed like the protagonist, but I want the horror show to be over with already!


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

allan said:


> My style is definitely toward the academic and anglophile. Try this look:
> 
> https://www.countryloversstore.com/acatalog/Bladen_Tweed_Jacket.html
> 
> No product endorsement intended, although I have two of these jackets and I'm wearing one today! :icon_smile_big:


The model wearing the jacket looks very cruel---as in, fills sacks with kittens and puppies and throws them into rivers. I don't know why I think this.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> The model wearing the jacket looks very cruel---as in, fills sacks with kittens and puppies and throws them into rivers. I don't know why I think this.


He does look like a dapper version of one of the handy-men from Straw Dogs!


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

Should make this a poll.


----------



## OldSchoolCharm (Apr 12, 2010)

I am more preppy than trad if that is possible. If the chance allows it, I would rather wear a high quality polo and very nice loafers than a suit and oxfords. I think I am more French and Italian in my personality and feelings about life than British. I like to spend an hour eating lunch and talking with friends over coffee, rather than in a rushed pace that the rest of the world takes. I want to trully enjoy the good things in life and take my time. This reminds me of something Julia Child said, and I am paraphrasing her words; that it is better to have a small amount of something great, than a lot of something average. She was referring to the delicious french foods made with butter and fat versus low fat variations, but I think it applies to much more.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

OldSchoolCharm said:


> I am more preppy than trad if that is possible. If the chance allows it, I would rather wear a high quality polo and very nice loafers than a suit and oxfords. I think I am more French and Italian in my personality and feelings about life than British. I like to spend an hour eating lunch and talking with friends over coffee, rather than in a rushed pace that the rest of the world takes. I want to trully enjoy the good things in life and take my time. This reminds me of something Julia Child said, and I am paraphrasing her words; that it is better to have a small amount of something great, than a lot of something average. She was referring to the delicious french foods made with butter and fat versus low fat variations, but I think it applies to much more.


I understand your belief that Julia Child's quote applies to things beyond the realm of food.

That being said, you're rambling.

Also, the nationality of your feelings also has nothing to do with your style preferences.


----------



## OldSchoolCharm (Apr 12, 2010)

AdamsSutherland said:


> I understand your belief that Julia Child's quote applies to things beyond the realm of food.
> 
> That being said, you're rambling.
> 
> Also, the nationality of your feelings also has nothing to do with your style preferences.


Style and nationality go hand in hand. What is popular in Britain may be very different than the style in Italy. Each nation has its own personality, the collective ideals and values of the people. Could you get by wearing the same type of casual Italian style in Britain? Probably not, but in Britain they probably don't take two hours to enjoy a meal.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

What forum is this?


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide (Oct 25, 2009)

*Rambling or not . . .*

. . . I enjoyed your post. Thank you for posting.



OldSchoolCharm said:


> I am more preppy than trad if that is possible. If the chance allows it, I would rather wear a high quality polo and very nice loafers than a suit and oxfords. I think I am more French and Italian in my personality and feelings about life than British. I like to spend an hour eating lunch and talking with friends over coffee, rather than in a rushed pace that the rest of the world takes. I want to trully enjoy the good things in life and take my time. This reminds me of something Julia Child said, and I am paraphrasing her words; that it is better to have a small amount of something great, than a lot of something average. She was referring to the delicious french foods made with butter and fat versus low fat variations, but I think it applies to much more.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Quoted from an older post: 

"I wear all of the "standard" prep items, including but not limited to: Weejuns, Top-Siders, Bit loafers, LLBean Boot Mocs, OCBDs, Polos, Ribbon, Surcingle, and Engine-Turned belts, chinos (colored and khaki) and jeans, Patagonia down and fleece jackets, LLB Norwegians, and a soft side part... But also "trad" staples such as: Southwick suits, sack blazers, Harris Tweed, Bow ties, the Four-in-hand almost exclusively, Alden penny's and tassels, Shaggy Dogs, flat fronts + cuffs, LLBean Totes, a Timex on one of many ribbon bands, and have a strong appreciation for well-made American goods... "

I also dislike socks but will wear them when necessary and wear croakies with my sunglasses.

PHudson said these items are, for the most part, where preppy and trad intersect. Maybe that's where I am, too?


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm "unassuming trad".

I put on what I have in my wardrobe, which contains mostly khakis, button down shirts, blazers or tweeds, and a few suits by BB or Southwick. I never wear a bow tie, never wear jeans, never wear black (except shoes a couple times a year) and never wear an un-collared shirt accept when exercising. Nearly all of my shoes are AEs.

I like to think of myself as a protestant, unknown, and much less talented version of WFB--esp. when a football game breaks out and I join in wearing khakis, madras shirt and brogues. All I'm lacking is the boat, the money, the house/s, the years at Yale, and a few other things.

My standard line is that I started wearing clothes in 1962; what was good enough for me then is good enough for me today.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

a!!!!1 said:


> Should make this a poll.


An innocent suggestion, but categories of trad would quickly devolve into infighting because, at the heart of the trad notion, is that there is but one path, the observer is on it, and everyone else is apostate.

Were we to reveal categories, we may shatter the platonic ideal that there is a single "tradliness" and that we are its best exemplar, and everyone else is a poseur.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Pink and Green said:


> An innocent suggestion, but categories of trad would quickly devolve into infighting because, at the heart of the trad notion, is that there is but one path, the observer is on it, and everyone else is apostate.
> 
> Were we to reveal categories, we may shatter the platonic ideal that there is a single "tradliness" and that we are its best exemplar, and everyone else is a poseur.


...The Curriculum...

::cue dramatic music::


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Pink and Green said:


> An innocent suggestion, but categories of trad would quickly devolve into infighting because, at the heart of the trad notion, is that there is but one path, the observer is on it, and everyone else is apostate.
> 
> Were we to reveal categories, we may shatter the platonic ideal that there is a single "tradliness" and that we are its best exemplar, and everyone else is a poseur.


Interesting comment. I was thinking something similar. I sometimes get the feeling that this site is beginning to reflect a certain type of clothing that has entered into the realm of "fashion", which is of course anathema to "true trad". Just as an example, I iron my clothes but notice that my teenage and 20-something nephews don't. That's youth-fashion, not trad IMO. Constructing a list of "trad types" would be interesting: from there I would unconsciously construct a trad hierarchy and in so doing dismiss as non-trad a bunch of my fellow posters. That would be unfortunate. Or would it?


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

^I agree that there are members that are more fashion oriented than others (honestly, I appreciate those who are more Trad Inspired than just Trad---as long as they are still reasonably so; if we all dressed identically, WAYW would get very boring very quickly), but I think the to-press-or-not-to-press issue is not relevant to that. There has always been an unpressed faction on the forum.

Also -


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

OldSchoolCharm said:


> Style and nationality go hand in hand. What is popular in Britain may be very different than the style in Italy. Each nation has its own personality, the collective ideals and values of the people. Could you get by wearing the same type of casual Italian style in Britain? Probably not, but in Britain they probably don't take two hours to enjoy a meal.


I'd dress the same no matter my locale.



Pink and Green said:


> An innocent suggestion, but categories of trad would quickly devolve into infighting because, at the heart of the trad notion, is that there is but one path, the observer is on it, and everyone else is apostate.
> 
> Were we to reveal categories, we may shatter the platonic ideal that there is a single "tradliness" and that we are its best exemplar, and everyone else is a poseur.


I don't know that too many of us take Trad this seriously.

I do think a poll would have stunted the discussion and would have made this a much less interesting thread however.


----------



## andcounting (Apr 7, 2009)

P Hudson said:


> My standard line is that I started wearing clothes in 1962; what was good enough for me then is good enough for me today.


Hmmmm. Well I'm only 25 so I can't use that... but I do like the '62 missal. And a :icon_smile_wink: on that...


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Coleman said:


> I don't know that too many of us take Trad this seriously.
> 
> I do think a poll would have stunted the discussion and would have made this a much less interesting thread however.


Reeeaally? LOL, no, I get your point. I am being a little silly, but there is a kernel of truth there I think. It may be a minority, but some do take it too seriously.

After all, we're wearing OCBD, khakis and some kind of brown shoe, it's hard to screw this up too badly. At worst we wind up boring, at best looking mysteriously stylish while wearing boring things.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Coleman,

"I'd dress the same no matter my locale."

I sort of thought that at one time, but not so much anymore. This is worth a thread of its own at some point.



Pink and Green said:


> After all, we're wearing OCBD, khakis and some kind of brown shoe, it's hard to screw this up too badly.


The most succinct description of trad I've ever seen. A good description combined with a good definition are valuable commodities.


----------



## philidor (Nov 19, 2009)

Pink and Green said:


> An innocent suggestion, but categories of trad would quickly devolve into infighting because, at the heart of the trad notion, is that there is but one path, the observer is on it, and everyone else is apostate.
> 
> Were we to reveal categories, we may shatter the platonic ideal that there is a single "tradliness" and that we are its best exemplar, and everyone else is a poseur.


What about regional variations? If said poseurs didn't pose they may be accused of being parvenu or "striving", either way they cannot win.


----------

